# Chargepoint (-chargepoin+) adapter?



## Capt Jax (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year from a new Model S owner. We just picked up our car out of state and staying at a hotel before we drive south to Florida from Delaware. We picked the hotel for its advertised EV charging. The charging station is a -chargepoin+ (Chargepoint) "DC Fast" system. Either I am truly a NOOB or just missing something but I am unable to figure out how to use it. The plug on the system obviously (visually) is not the same config as the Tesla's charging port. Tried deploying the supplied Tesla adapter but no joy. Am I missing something? Is there another adapter to use with this brand of public charger?

This is not a big deal as there are a plethora of Tesla Superchargers in the area but would be nice to have the car charge whilst we sleep.

Here are pics of what the stupid -chargepoin+ plug looks like and my feeble attempt to "adapt it". The plug has a little plastic bridge at the 6 O'clock position leading from the upper round section to the lower oblong two hole section. This plastic bridge is fixed and prevents the factory Tesla adapter from seating at all into the "chargepoint" male end. :-( Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a CCS1 plug. It's designed to deliver high-power DC current to a vehicle.
The adapter that came with your car is a J1772 adapter. The J1772 connector is designed to deliver low-power AC current to a vehicle.
They look similar, but the CCS1 plug is specifically designed to not be used with a J1772-only receptacle, because it won't work.










In order to use a CCS1 DC fast charger, you need a CCS1 adapter.
Tesla recently started making one. It's currently only available in Korea (which uses the same charging standards as North America), but Tesla is supposed to make it available in North America at some point.

https://shop.tesla.com/ko_kr/product/ccs-combo-1-adapter---south-korea
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-ccs-combo-adapter-korea-north-america-soon-model-3-model-y/


----------



## Capt Jax (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. Being an network engineer by trade, I love the connector diagrams you provided. Simply a thing of beauty! I am contemplating making some T-shirts with that image. 

Not to be a Tesla bigot, but... this specific scenario I have encountered seems like an odd choice of chargers to install by a major hotel (Hilton) since a large % of their EV customers will be left out.

Apparently -chargepoin+ makes a "Level 2" charger that is plug-n-play with Tesla, but sadly as you indicated this "DC Fast" charger is not. I did some snooping on the -chargepoin+'s website (ChargePoint for Tesla) and they indicate that Tesla owners "can get an adapter online to use CHAdeMO DC fast charging." Funny thing is that there is ZERO info on their website regarding how to take advantage of this "get an adapter" offer.










Life is fun!! Happy New Year and thank you again for your fantastic info!

- Capt Jax


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You are seeing part of the connector war. The only option for the Tesla fast charging is the Tesla network, which has been better than the others. It is also what the car will show you. 
The CCS network is getting close and the CHAdeMO network is waning. 
Plugshare.com will show you everything.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I have felt your pain.

my wife and I had the same experience Dec 2018 - standing there with our J1772 adapter at a CCS station not understanding how to make it work. But it could have been worse, it could have been raining. No wait - it was raining and that December rain did not help the mood of either my wife or I.

we had been told at pickup that "the adapter will let you charge at 3rd party stations all over the place, with more coming" but the Tesla rep didn't mention the small detail that there are DC and AC chargers and that the CCS DC looks just close enough to the J1772 that you can't help but think "this should work, why can I not get this to work?"

Places like this forum fill in a lot of the blanks for missing information such as charging details.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

DC Fast charging doesn't make sense for a hotel or any place you're spending the night. I wonder if they also have some Level 2 AC chargers, maybe in another location in the lot?
Download the Plugshare app and be sure to use it before heading to any non-Tesla charger. it will tell you ahead of time what chargers are there, and any gotchas. It will also show exact location and other tips. It's a must have for any EV road trip.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Plugshare also lets you filter the charger types so that it only shows ones that can be used by your vehicle.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

JWardell said:


> DC Fast charging doesn't make sense for a hotel or any place you're spending the night. I wonder if they also have some Level 2 AC chargers, maybe in another location in the lot?
> Download the Plugshare app and be sure to use it before heading to any non-Tesla charger. it will tell you ahead of time what chargers are there, and any gotchas. It will also show exact location and other tips. It's a must have for any EV road trip.


it's a draw for the hotel, like free breakfast 

i admit to being suckered in that way on a road trip in 2019. In Kelowna BC the Best Western was the location of the Superchargers in town so I stayed there. GREAT place with a tonne of eco initiatives that I might have passed over if not for the superchargers.

So I pulled in, and had the car charge from 10 to 100 while I wiped off bugs and then unpacked. after that the car was done and I moved to a normal parking spot.

If this had been level 2 charging it would have been quite a bit longer before I could have moved the car and that would have meant i'd be in the L2 spot all night as I was likely to have had been into a beer or two by the time charging was done.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla needs to do a little more education about charging methods and plugs either prior or right at delivery


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> it's a draw for the hotel, like free breakfast
> 
> i admit to being suckered in that way on a road trip in 2019. In Kelowna BC the Best Western was the location of the Superchargers in town so I stayed there. GREAT place with a tonne of eco initiatives that I might have passed over if not for the superchargers.
> 
> ...


Honestly it is one of the best perks a hotel can offer now, to have several level 2 charging spots (with EV only signage). I've seeked them out on my last few trips, and they are earning my business over other nearby hotels. Except for one holiday inn that was consistently double the price of others in the area and I had to swallow my pride and waste 30 minutes at a supercharger...the horror.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Honestly it is one of the best perks a hotel can offer now, to have several level 2 charging spots (with EV only signage). I've seeked them out on my last few trips, and they are earning my business over other nearby hotels. Except for one holiday inn that was consistently double the price of others in the area and I had to swallow my pride and waste 30 minutes at a supercharger...the horror.


Dog friendly and EV charging are my needs.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> DC Fast charging doesn't make sense for a hotel or any place you're spending the night. I wonder if they also have some Level 2 AC chargers, maybe in another location in the lot?
> Download the Plugshare app and be sure to use it before heading to any non-Tesla charger. it will tell you ahead of time what chargers are there, and any gotchas. It will also show exact location and other tips. It's a must have for any EV road trip.


From the hotel's point of view, perhaps the advantage of fast charging is that they can have multiple guests share fewer charge points. Of course I don't know how much a DC fast charge pont costs vs a level 2 charge point, but I have a feeling you can probably install several level 2's for the cost of one DC fast charge point.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

the hotel in Kelowna (see a few posts up) had a Tesla supercharger at it. Does Tesla charge the owner of the geography for having a supercharger installed? For a hotel/grocery/mall i would think it pretty break even. Tesla wants superchargers out there and hotel/grocery/mall want things that draw in customers.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

lance.bailey said:


> the hotel in Kelowna (see a few posts up) had a Tesla supercharger at it. Does Tesla charge the owner of the geography for having a supercharger installed? For a hotel/grocery/mall i would think it pretty break even. Tesla wants superchargers out there and hotel/grocery/mall want things that draw in customers.


I know this post is a couple months old but seems to still be open ended. Tesla chargers at hotels are usually Destination Chargers and not Superchargers. Destination chargers are Level 2 chargers, so that makes more sense to have at a hotel when you'd be spending the night. Plus I'm sure they are much cheaper for the hotel.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Many superchargers are located in hotel/motel parking lots.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Power Surge said:


> I know this post is a couple months old but seems to still be open ended. Tesla chargers at hotels are usually Destination Chargers and not Superchargers. Destination chargers are Level 2 chargers, so that makes more sense to have at a hotel when you'd be spending the night. Plus I'm sure they are much cheaper for the hotel.


The Kelowna hotel (Best Western) is definitely superchargers. Trust me


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

lance.bailey said:


> The Kelowna hotel (Best Western) is definitely superchargers. Trust me


Ah ok. Sorry, I've just been looking at all the Tesla maps and apps and saw most hotels were Destination chargers.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> The Kelowna hotel (Best Western) is definitely superchargers. Trust me


And they serve a damn fine breakfast!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> the hotel in Kelowna (see a few posts up) had a Tesla supercharger at it. Does Tesla charge the owner of the geography for having a supercharger installed? For a hotel/grocery/mall i would think it pretty break even. Tesla wants superchargers out there and hotel/grocery/mall want things that draw in customers.


Generally, I believe Tesla seeks permission from the owner of the property to install superchargers at Tesla's own expense. And I believe Tesla covers the electricity costs for superchargers as well. They generally need the property owner to agree to allow Tesla owners to use the facilities. 

For destination chargers, I *think* Tesla may have provided some charging stations at Tesla's expense, but I don't know if that's still true. It was a way for Tesla to expand the charging network in the early days. But the property owner was required to cover the cost of electricity for those.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Power Surge said:


> Ah ok. Sorry, I've just been looking at all the Tesla maps and apps and saw most hotels were Destination chargers.


You have to zoom in, they have a destination charger at the front of the hotel and 8 150kw superchargers at the back. The Tesla map places the black destination dot over the red supercharger dot unless you zoom in. dunno why.

https://www.tesla.com/findus?v=2&bo...ger,bodyshop,party&search=Kelowna, BC, Canada
Another good location for supercharger info is http://supercharge.info which has maps, links to forum discussions and is crowd sourced for the information.


----------

